# Helper springs



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Technically, yes...as it is not a replacement part it's not covered by the law that keeps manufacturers from voiding warranties because people used a K&N Air Filter or something
However it is covered by the law that states they can't void the engine warranty if you have add-on suspension parts
But your suspension warranty will be toast


----------



## brownie (Feb 17, 2007)

What about air shocks?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Pretty much anything not factory installed they can deny you on


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Since most mfgr warrantees are 3-36, I say put them on. After all, this thread is almost 4 years old :jester:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Is it just me, or do others get suspicious when a new user digs up a 4 year old post and adds a link to a commercial site?

spam is in the air........:ban:


----------

